# Select Abfragen: Wie müsste das denn richtig lauten?



## Angelika_hilflos (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallöchen SQL-Gemeinde, 

Also ich habe folgende untenstehende Tabllen erzeugt (siehe code unten) und möchte nun folgende 5 Abfragen hinbekommen. 
Aber irgendwie sind diese nicht so ganz richtig.... könnt ihr mir helfen? Ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin *seufz*
Angelika

*AUFGABE 1:*
Nummer und Name der Mannschaften, die Gastspiele in der "AOL-Arena" hatten? Aufgabe *LÖSUNG 1:*
select MNR, Name 
from MANNSCHAFTEN
left outer join
SPIEL
on SPIEL.ONR='1';
------------------------
*AUFGABEN 2: 
*Nummer und Namer der Spieler, die keine Tore geschossen haben?
*LÖSUNG 2:*
select SPNR, Name, Anzahl 
from SPIEL,TORE
where
TORE.anzahl is null;
---------------------------
*AUFGABE 3:*
Nummer und Namer der Spieler, die 2 Tore in einem Spiel geschossen haben?
*LÖSUNG 3*
select SPNR, Name, Anzahl 
from SPIEL,TOR
where
TOR.anzahl is =’2’;

-----------------------------
*AUFGABE 4:
*Nummer und Namer der Spieler, die insgesamt mehr als 2 Tore geschossen haben
*LÖSUNG 4:*
select SPNR, Name, Anzahl 
from SPIEL,TOR
where
TOR.anzahl is >’2’;

*Aufgabe 5:*
Nummer und Namer der Spieler, die insgesamt die meisten Tore geschossen haben (Torschützenkönig)?
*LÖSUNG 5:
*select SPNR, Name, Anzahl 
from SPIEL,TOR
where
TOR.anzahl is max;

/*==============================================================*/
/* Table: MANNSCHAFT */
/*==============================================================*/
create table MANNSCHAFT (
MNR int not null,
NAME varchar(20) not null,
constraint PK_MANNSCHAFT primary key (MNR)
)
go

/*==============================================================*/
/* Table: ORT */
/*==============================================================*/
create table ORT (
ONR int not null,
BEZ varchar(30) not null,
constraint PK_ORT primary key (ONR)
)
go

/*==============================================================*/
/* Table: SPIEL */
/*==============================================================*/
create table SPIEL (
SNR int not null,
MNR_HEIM int not null,
MNR_GAST int not null,
ONR int null,
constraint PK_SPIEL primary key (SNR),
constraint FK_SPIEL_FK_HEIM_MANNSCHA foreign key (MNR_HEIM)
references MANNSCHAFT (MNR),
constraint FK_SPIEL_FK_GAST_MANNSCHA foreign key (MNR_GAST)
references MANNSCHAFT (MNR),
constraint FK_SPIEL_FK_ORT_ORT foreign key (ONR)
references ORT (ONR)
)
go

/*==============================================================*/
/* Table: SPIELER */
/*==============================================================*/
create table SPIELER (
SPNR int not null,
MNR int null,
NAME varchar(20) not null,
GDATUM datetime null,
constraint PK_SPIELER primary key (SPNR),
constraint FK_SPIELER_FK_MANNSC_MANNSCHA foreign key (MNR)
references MANNSCHAFT (MNR)
)
go

/*==============================================================*/
/* Table: TORE */
/*==============================================================*/
create table TORE (
SPNR int not null,
SNR int not null,
ANZAHL int not null,
constraint PK_TORE primary key (SPNR, SNR),
constraint FK_TORE_FK_TORE_S_SPIELER foreign key (SPNR)
references SPIELER (SPNR),
constraint FK_TORE_FK_TORE_S_SPIEL foreign key (SNR)
references SPIEL (SNR)
)
go

-- ==============================================================
-- Mannschaften 
-- ==============================================================
insert into MANNSCHAFT values (1, 'Hamburger SV');
insert into MANNSCHAFT values (2, 'FC Bayern München');
insert into MANNSCHAFT values (3, 'VfL Bochum');
insert into MANNSCHAFT values (4, '1. FC Köln');
insert into MANNSCHAFT values (5, 'Hannover 96');

-- ==============================================================
-- Spielorte 
-- ==============================================================
-- Hamburger SV
insert into ORT values (1, 'AOL-Arena'); 

-- FC Bayern München
insert into ORT values (2, 'Olympiastadion');

-- VfL Bochum
insert into ORT values (3, 'Ruhrstadion Bochum');

-- 1. FC Köln
insert into ORT values (4, 'RheinEnergieStadion');

-- Hannover 96
insert into ORT values (5, 'AWD-Arena');

-- ==============================================================
-- Spieler 
-- ==============================================================
-- Hamburger SV
insert into SPIELER values (1, 1, 'Kling', '22.03.1981');
insert into SPIELER values (2, 1, 'Wicky', '26.04.1977');
insert into SPIELER values (3, 1, 'Rahn', '15.06.1979');
insert into SPIELER values (4, 1, 'Romeo', '10.09.1977');

-- FC Bayern München
insert into SPIELER values (10, 2, 'Kahn', '15.06.1969');
insert into SPIELER values (20, 2, 'Scholl', null);
insert into SPIELER values (30, 2, 'Ballack', '26.09.1976');
insert into SPIELER values (40, 2, 'Santa Cruz', null);

-- VfL Bochum
insert into SPIELER values (100, 3, 'Bemben', null);
insert into SPIELER values (200, 3, 'Freier', null);
insert into SPIELER values (300, 3, 'Bönig', null);
insert into SPIELER values (400, 3, 'Kalla', '22.04.1974');

-- 1. FC Köln
insert into SPIELER values (1000, 4, 'Bade', '25.08.1970');
insert into SPIELER values (2000, 4, 'Lottner', null);
insert into SPIELER values (3000, 4, 'Kringe', '18.08.1982');
insert into SPIELER values (4000, 4, 'Scherz', null);

-- Hannover 96
insert into SPIELER values (10000, 5, 'Haas', null);
insert into SPIELER values (20000, 5, 'Kleber', '01.04.1980');
insert into SPIELER values (30000, 5, 'Xavier', null);
insert into SPIELER values (40000, 5, 'Simak', null);

-- ==============================================================
-- Spiele 
-- ==============================================================
-- Heim, Gast, Ort
insert into SPIEL values ( 1, 1, 2, 1);
insert into SPIEL values ( 2, 1, 3, 1);
insert into SPIEL values ( 3, 1, 4, 1);
insert into SPIEL values ( 4, 2, 3, 2);
insert into SPIEL values ( 5, 2, 4, 2);
insert into SPIEL values ( 6, 2, 5, 2);
insert into SPIEL values ( 7, 3, 4, 3);
insert into SPIEL values ( 8, 3, 5, 3);
insert into SPIEL values ( 9, 3, 1, 3);
insert into SPIEL values (10, 4, 5, 4);
insert into SPIEL values (11, 4, 1, 4);
insert into SPIEL values (12, 4, 2, 4);
insert into SPIEL values (13, 5, 1, 5);
insert into SPIEL values (14, 5, 2, 5);

-- ==============================================================
-- Tore 
-- ==============================================================
-- Spieler, Spiel, Anzahl
insert into TORE values ( 20, 1, 2);
insert into TORE values ( 30, 1, 1);
insert into TORE values ( 2, 2, 1);
insert into TORE values ( 2, 3, 3);
insert into TORE values ( 3, 3, 1);
insert into TORE values ( 3000, 3, 1);
insert into TORE values ( 40, 4, 1);
insert into TORE values ( 30, 6, 1);
insert into TORE values ( 40, 6, 1);
insert into TORE values ( 200, 7, 1);
insert into TORE values ( 400, 8, 1);
insert into TORE values ( 20000, 8, 1);
insert into TORE values ( 30000, 8, 1);
insert into TORE values ( 3, 9, 1);
insert into TORE values ( 4000, 10, 1);
insert into TORE values ( 2, 11, 1);
insert into TORE values ( 2000, 12, 1);
insert into TORE values ( 20, 12, 1);
insert into TORE values ( 30000, 13, 1);
insert into TORE values ( 40000, 13, 1);


----------

